
'Small' cut to cholesterol can reduce heart attack and stroke risk by 80pc - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/09/02/small-cut-cholesterol-can-reduce-risk-heart-attack-stroke-80/
======
rahimnathwani
The title is misleading. The study didn't seek to answer that question.

It was specifically designed to answer:

"What is the association between GENETIC VARIANTS related to lower low-density
lipoprotein cholesterol (LDL-C) levels and lower systolic blood pressure (SBP)
with lifetime risk of cardiovascular disease?" [emphasis mine]

The abstract says specifically that it didn't find the relationship suggested
by the article title: "The relationship between exposure to lower low-density
lipoprotein cholesterol (LDL-C) and lower systolic blood pressure (SBP) with
the risk of cardiovascular disease has not been reliably quantified."

The published study is here:
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2749533](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2749533)

------
njarboe
"Scientists looked at people with genes that are linked to lower blood
pressure and cholesterol.

They then compared them to other healthy adults to calculate the benefit."

Going from a study like this to implying that taking drugs to lower
cholesterol and blood pressure is just as good for health is just incorrect
and is what gives all these health suggestions such a bad reputation.

